# ,  / > Yaesu >  FT-747

## Sergey_PL

!    ,      ,       .   ,   .     .    ,    ,      .   !?

----------


## R7KK

> ,    ,


   ?  c   ,  ,     ?   ,   ,    ,     "USB", "LSB", "CD"  ,  ""  .      FT-747  FT-757GX.       -  -4-25,    0  33, 47.

----------


## R7KK

> ,   ,   1 .


, ,    .    -     8,215 MHz,        ,  .   99% ,   !  ,        ,   "" .        ,   ,    "",   ,     ,    , -     ...

----------


## ur7fa

.   -    Unit FT-747GX ,   ?    - "".

----------


## ra6ldx

,  ,        500    ?

----------

